# [Aporte] Amplificador B-AKSA 55



## Emi77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola compañeros.
Les dejo un proyecto completo que encontré por la web, es la conocida etapa amplificadora Aksa, no es la versión comercial ya que no se puede publicar por derechos de autor, pero es la versión que el autor permitió.
Es un amplificador de muy buenas características, tan bueno o mejor que el P3A de Elliot.

Dejo el archivo adjunto con el esquema, pcb y demás.

Lista de materiales:
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/gerskine/greg/b-aksa 55-04.htm#P140_5395

Fuente (lean el link por que hay mas información al respecto):
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/gerskine/greg/default.htm


 Esta es la etapa comercial de Aspen:
http://www.aksaonline.com/products/products_aksa55.html

Estos son los Transistores que recomiendan usar en el foro de diyaudio, para que tenga un sonido lo mas parecido posible al comercial:


 Differential transistors (Q1, Q2) are matched 2N5401
 Voltage bias multiplier (Q4) can use BD139
 Voltage amplifier (Q3) can not inform, a lot of them works there. (2SC1819)
 Drivers (Q5, Q6) are 2SC4793 and 2SA1837
 Output (Q7, Q8) are 2SC5200 and 2SA1943

Saludos!!


----------



## palomo (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesante aporte amigo Emi gracias, solo me intriga los puntos que se muestran como ( TP5 y TP6), si sabes que va conectado ahi te lo agradeceria.


Saludos.

Edito acabo de entrar al enlace haber que aberiguo.


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gracias palomo, los puntos TPx al parecer son puntos de prueba (test point), no hay referencia de voltaje de esos puntos, pero esa etapa se podría decir que es la version final que armaron un grupo de usuarios de diyaudio con la ayuda del autor del ampli original.
En el enlace de la fuente están los links de los post de diyaudio.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 7, 2010)

si no me equivoco tp viene de test-point....por lo tanto lo marcado como tp1......al ..6 serian los puntos de prue




*PD...no dije nada...llegue tarde ...ja....*


----------



## palomo (Sep 7, 2010)

Acabo de ver todo el enlace asi que para entretenerme voy a hacer uno de prueba, ya estare dando mi opinion de el, si es que no se quema.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 7, 2010)

se ve parecido al rotel que puso mariano....salvo que acá van los bd140 en el disipador y el bd139 va junto al 2sc5200....
y tengo una pareja justamente de 2sc5200 y 2sa1943.....


----------



## palomo (Sep 7, 2010)

Pues aprobechalos y ponlos a trabajar, un amplificador mas para la coleccion no esta mal a lo mejor en un futuro alguien te lo quiera comprar.

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 7, 2010)

estoy pensando seriamente.....en hacer una placa y probar....ademas los componentes no son muy caros.....lo único que no tengo por ahora una fuente a mano de ese voltaje..... habrá problemas en alimentarlo con unos 40vcc o 50vcc....la pareja de potencia creo que se las banca....


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola muchachos:
que reemplazos recomiendan para el par de salida????
tengo TIP29C y TIP30C, habrá que cambiar algunos componentes?
Muchas gracias


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

mmm...compara los dasheet de uno y de otros.........


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 10, 2010)

Podrias usar el par MJL21193/4 o 2SA1302 Y 2SC3281...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

no lo armaste todavia Emi?


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 10, 2010)

No che, estaba entre armar este o el P3A, pero me di cuenta que tengo todos los componentes para el P3A, asi que no me quedo mucho por decidir.
Lei algunos comentarios que este ampli es bueno para la via de agudos en un sistema activo, yo estoy terminando de montar un par de clase A de SC para la via de agudos, cuando termine todo supongo que podre hacer un Aksa de esto para compararlo.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

que diseño usas para el divisor?


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 10, 2010)

El divisor de 2 vias de Rod:
http://sound.westhost.com/project09.htm


----------



## palomo (Sep 10, 2010)

Buen divisor ya lo prove, solo quedaria con el programa de calculo que te ofrese Rood adaptarlo a tus bocinas solo que meto mi cuchara........ ya provaron el que posteo Zavalla la verdad a mi gusto me dio un poco de mas definicion con mis monitores bose, logico que corrigiendo el corte para adaptarlo, ya queda en el gusto de cada quien armar el que mejor se adapte.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

en verdad es materia pendiente esto para mi quiero verlo bien.....no lo termino de entender....ademas no creo que me sirva para sonido semi profecional.....bue si es que llego a eso...mas bien amateur...jajajaj pero defintivamente quiero triamplificar....pero me falta mucho ....


----------



## palomo (Sep 10, 2010)

Angel pense que estabamos hablando de ambito hogareño, si lo quieres para sonido amateur te recomiendo uno con cortes variables, en el foro vi unos diseños cosa que aun no pruebo, esto lo digo porque tengo un pequeño sonido de alquiler.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

Claro...me exprese mal desde un principio..jajaj....es como te digo no se bien como encarar el tema....seguramente y lo mas obio es leer sobre el mismo....arrancar desde abajo....como se dice...ahora busco los que vos decis....solo vi uno nada mas creo que de zeuspower...si no me equivoco


----------

